# price of dog food



## kim (2 Sep 2009)

Hi, I was up north recently and bought a 10kg bag of pedigree puppy nuts for £10, it lasted for weeks, then when it was finished I went to buy the same bag of nuts here and it was a whopping €30!!! how can this be right?


----------



## MANTO (2 Sep 2009)

How can many of the comparisons North / South be right..... just another reason to keep popping up north.


----------



## sparkeee (2 Sep 2009)

its not right,but we as idiots kept paying the rediculously inflated prices and this made it right for the clever ones selling things.


----------



## mcaul (2 Sep 2009)

kim said:


> Hi, I was up north recently and bought a 10kg bag of pedigree puppy nuts for £10, it lasted for weeks, then when it was finished I went to buy the same bag of nuts here and it was a whopping €30!!! how can this be right?


 
must have been one hell of an offer up north as the normal price in the UK seems to be about £23.

[broken link removed]


----------



## kim (3 Sep 2009)

It was £10 in Asda up north, I could hardly believe it myself


----------



## ninsaga (3 Sep 2009)

Get a goldfish - much cheaper to feed.


----------



## suemoo1 (3 Sep 2009)

they always do great deals on the dog food up noth - sainsburys often do buy 1 get 1 free on the six pack of pedigree chum if you check on line before you go.. do you find asda cheaper??


----------



## Caveat (3 Sep 2009)

Special limited deals aside, _Asda_ is certainly cheaper in general.

That's the biggest laugh - we all head to _Sainsburys_ for 'good deals' but they are an expensive store by UK standards!


----------



## mcaul (3 Sep 2009)

kim said:


> It was £10 in Asda up north, I could hardly believe it myself


 
Then its unfair to compare it to standard everyday prices in other outlets as the promotion is probably long over.

Tesco / Dunnes have regular dog / cat food promotions such as 2 for €x and I use these to stock up for 2 / 3 months til the next promotion.


----------



## chrisboy (3 Sep 2009)

I get mine in lidl, the Gerodog range.. €8.75 for 10 kg..


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Sep 2009)

my blooming dog want eat the lidl or aldi food but will any other type.. think i'll try Asda for the next lot..


----------



## chrisboy (4 Sep 2009)

suemoo1 said:


> my blooming dog want eat the lidl or aldi food but will any other type.. think i'll try Asda for the next lot..



He will if he's hungry enough.. The dog has to deal with the recession to ya know!!


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Sep 2009)

ah chrisboy leave me poor mutt alone!! at least he's happy!! dont want depressed animal as well as depressed owner!!


----------



## Ancutza (4 Sep 2009)

> Hi, I was up north recently and bought a 10kg bag of pedigree puppy nuts for £10, it lasted for weeks, then when it was finished I went to buy the same bag of nuts here and it was a whopping €30!!! how can this be right?



While you're stuffing your face the puppies are singing soprano.  Poor puppies! Stupid human!


----------



## Darthvadar (4 Sep 2009)

Ancutza said:


> While you're stuffing your face the puppies are singing soprano. Poor puppies! Stupid human!


 
Ha Ha!!!.... Brilliant!... Thanks Ancutza, I REALLY enjoyed that!.... Keep that kind of humour coming, please???....

Darth...


----------



## mosstown (4 Sep 2009)

bought 3kg bag of pedigree puppy nuts today in Tesco (London) for £6.20 !


----------



## joanmul (5 Sep 2009)

suemoo1 said:


> my blooming dog want eat the lidl or aldi food but will any other type.. think i'll try Asda for the next lot..



My dog won't either - that's like the kids when they were a bit bigger than small - they wouldn't wear Dunnes Stores trainers, only Nike would do.


----------



## Rois (6 Sep 2009)

Puppies up to 1 year old need good quality specialist food for development.

After that I would check the ingredients on the dog food nuts - many of the cheaper brands are just bulked out with meal and lacking in many nutrients - leading to dogs getting bored of them very quickly.  At the same time, most of the "better" foods are very expensive. 

Most dogs love bones - ask your butcher for raw marrow or lamb bones (not pork or chicken).  These can be frozen if necessary. As the butchers are charged per weight for bone disposal, they are more than happy to give them away.  

Other options include buying cheap cuts of meat/mince/liver etc and making your own dog food casseroles with carrots, peas, pasta, rice. Include potato skins and any other leftovers that are suitable.  Dice the meat up small and it will go a long way.  Include some oil for their coats.  Again these can be frozen until required.  

If your dog will eat fruit (as mine do) give bananas and whole apples as a treat - cheaper than the treats you buy in supermarkets.  Raw eggs also a great treat. 

May not work out much cheaper in the long run, but you're guaranteed a happier, healthier dog.


----------



## helllohello (6 Sep 2009)

Rois - if you cook like that for the dog then the sunday roast must be great.
I used buy dog food in newry - special blend original. in the past 3 years it has jumped for £6 a bag to £9.99 stg. our local shop now stocks it for €15 and he appreciates the business.


----------



## Bluebells (7 Sep 2009)

Go into a farming shop and get a 25kg bag of Red Mills dog food. It is very good quality - goes a long way. Some of the cheap stuff is the same as eating cornflakes or crisps - you are hungry half an hour later.


----------

